# How to add a kicker



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

I was wondering how you add a kicker to a transom like the one in the pic attached


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep, That is called a Euro transom. The best thing I can tell you is go see Tim at Breeze fabricators for a custom mount. You still may want that mount built to accept one of these, as it's spring loaded to raise the kicker real easy.



http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...L=true&storeNum=6&subdeptNum=625&classNum=784














Then you will want a EZ Steer kit.

http://www.ezsteer.com/index.htm



this links the kicker to the main motor and is steered via your steering wheel. It is not hindered with the kicker raised and tilted. That is a big plus. All this stuff adds up, but let me tell 'ya you want simple and quick use of the kicker. All of this stuff makes it that way. No farting around with it.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

no more ideas ??


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

What else do you want to know? I gave you all the info.



Or are you just looking for a cheaper way out?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *X-Shark (1/21/2008)*What else do you want to know? I gave you all the info.
> 
> Or are you just looking for a cheaper way out?


Could bring two passengers with you and have them jump into the water,(mount hand holds on eitherside of the motor) and have themkick their ass off. What else besides what X-Shark recomended to you are you looking for. Bad kind of transom to just mount a factory made kicker mount on.:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

A few years ago I do remember seeing some 90 degree mounts around but they were $$$. I go with X Shark. Get the swing down mount from West and go see Tim and have him make a bracket for your bracket. It will be secure and you wont have to worry about falling off when you need it.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

> *X-Shark (1/21/2008)*What else do you want to know? I gave you all the info.
> 
> Or are you just looking for a cheaper way out?


No, I am looking for the best and mosty cost effective way to do this. If you notice in the attached pic, the transom is not that wide. This will generate a problem of the motor hitting the kicker when turned all the way in one direction


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *pappastratos (1/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *X-Shark (1/21/2008)*What else do you want to know? I gave you all the info.
> ...


Most cost effective way using a outboard vrs people:doh, would be to have made a 90 deg bracket to mount, then mount a flip-up transom bracket to it, then the kicker. What size kicker you looking at?


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Ron I think what the real question should be to him is "why the hell do you want to put a kicker on it for anyway"? 

Pappas if you are looking at fuel burn for trolling you are probably beating a dead horse, just use main motor at low rpm and the fuel burn wont be that bad. If you are intending it for emergency back up, forget it and make sure you have a good Radio and SeaTowmembership and it will be alot cheaper. Not trying to sound like an d&^% but really have never seen the need for akicker unless it is a sailboat.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bamasam (1/24/2008)*Ron I think what the real question should be to him is "why the hell do you want to put a kicker on it for anyway"?
> 
> Pappas if you are looking at fuel burn for trolling you are probably beating a dead horse, just use main motor at low rpm and the fuel burn wont be that bad. If you are intending it for emergency back up, forget it and make sure you have a good Radio and SeaTowmembership and it will be alot cheaper. Not trying to sound like an d&^% but really have never seen the need for akicker unless it is a sailboat.


Sam, I'm with you on that but the question was about mounting a kicker, not is it is really worth it for a backup or a trolling motor. If they were worth a damn to begin with, you would see the multitude of boat owners (single engine set-ups) with them. Hell the second engine in a twin set-up is almost about, I said almost about useless. But you can get home on one just above trolling speed, in MOST instances. Remember the story about being on Bill's boat, I think he had twin 150's. We lost one at the floaters and had to come in on one. Took us over 10 hours and that was with the 150 not a 30.

This was the very same boat.....


----------

